# Is a Dremel very useful? What kinds of things do you use them for?



## amateurplumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Basically I have a decent amount of money to spend at Sears. I have most of the tools I want. I dont have a Dremel. Is a Dremel very handy to have around? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Guess it depends on what type work you do.
I've owned one for 5 years and may have used it once to cut off a wayward trim nail.
Own an ossilating tool, an impact driver?
Now those I use all the time.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, but buy a variety accessory pack of bits with it and you will gradually find more and more uses for it. I would guess I use mine 1 or 2 times per month. I am on my second one, and would buy another if this one bites the dust. If you don't already have one a oscillating multi tool is another small tool to consider


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I use mine quite a bit for carving and shaping wood. There are better options for just about everything a Dremel can do, but they're reasonably priced and you can find bits everywhere.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the work as a lightweight Roto-Zip for cutting out sheetrock for outlets and pipes. I wouldn't use it for a lot of that sort of work but most homeowners don't do enough to justify a Roto-Zip. 

for plumbing, with the right bit they work great as an internal pipe cutter. 

they work great for doing the cat's and dog's nails


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Purchasing a pack of 
*Reinforced Cut Off Wheels*

is a necessity unless Dremel has improved those that come with the tool purchase.


Handy tool to have around.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

nap said:


> they work great for doing the cat's and dog's nails



I'd like to see that cat operation :vs_laugh:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> I'd like to see that cat operation :vs_laugh:




actually I purchased a extension shaft for mine so I could keep the motor a few feet away from the animals. and my dremel is variable speed so I can slow it to nearly stopped.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

sounds like you really put some thought into this.

leathers up to the elbow? hockey mask?


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had mine for 10+ yrs and use it quite a bit. It started out being used for cutting and customizing plastic model cars. Then others uses presented themselves throughout the years. My wife now uses it to trim one of our dog's nails. I use it some for cutting trim nails that the head has popped off, re-slotting heads of stripped screws, and when I still owned my old Jeep, I used it to grind aftermarket brackets so they would have a better fit. I just used it the other day to cut slots in the "you can only use a special tool to adjust" adjustment screws for my weedeater. You can even turn the new ones into mini circular saws.

All of this to say that a Dremel can be very useful in certain circumstances. I would also vote for the oscillating tool. Comes in very handy as well.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> sounds like you really put some thought into this.
> 
> leathers up to the elbow? hockey mask?


dramamine



for the cat, not me.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

nap said:


> dramamine
> 
> 
> 
> for the cat, not me.



PETA is not going like this. Drugging the family feline:devil3: better go into hiding!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't remember how long I've had mine, also don't remember where it is. Always seemed like a toy, anything I tried to use it for it never seemed like it was up to the job.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

I got my first Dremel for cutting off some rusted toilet tank bolts. That's one thing it still gets used for frequently, as well as cutting off faucet retaining nuts under a sink, and sink drain basket rings. It's also the best way I've found so far to cut pop-up stopper operating rods to length.

I've used it as a roto-zip for sheetrock, but I don't like throwing that much dust into its bearings. I can kill one in about a week doing that.

The tiny wire wheel is great for stripping paint from small details.

I've used assorted carbide and diamond burrs to trim and shape ceramic tile, works great for small adjustments to outlet box holes and the like. Those same burrs will also make short work of chewing out a small section of grout to remove a stain or whatever.

I use the cutting wheels and various grinding attachments all the time when fabricating odd little enclosures for electronics projects.

It also works amazingly well for throwing hundreds of sharp, white-hot slivers of steel right down your sleeve, if that's a thing you need to do.

I only wish the flex-shaft attachment could have a right-angle adapter on the end. A tiny, precise angle grinder is just the thing I need sometimes.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Adding to SeniorSitizen's comment, anyone using a cut-off disc should wear a full-face shield. It's been over 30 years ago and I still have a scar on my nose where a cut-off disc shattered.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I like my Dremel but many of the bits are crap, and they can be exspensive. But the ones that work well work really well. I use mine for everything from sharpening my chainsaws to gun smithing.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been using one form of Dremel or another for at least a few decades now. When I was younger and more of a model building hobbyist, it was in use constantly for all manner of things from trimming to polishing.

Now, my primary use activities are woodworking and general home owner fixes. I find I'm using cut off wheels a lot more than I'd thought I'd be for all manner of things. I've found the chainsaw sharpening attachment to be effective, and I've used the planer attachment to trim a couple of door tops that were sticky. (Though now I have a full size hand planer which I'd use for that.)

As others have pointed out, it's all about the use cases that you have. But you may find once you have one you're using it somewhat frequently and wondering "What did I do before I had this?" The answer is you probably suffered and used some other tool to force something or did a less precision job, etc. It's kind of like my air compressor. I'd never had one until a few years ago. Now? I probably use it anywhere from once to ten times per month depending on whether I have an actual project I'm working on or just a random need.

Make sure to be a good educated user. There are plenty of videos. And there's charts for proper speeds for different bits, etc.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's a hobbyist "tool". Not really something you would use to fix things around the house with.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't have used mine to split and remove two rusted splined hubs from a neighbor's lawn tractor that a gear puller wouldn't get off or split a brass valve to remove from a plastic fitting that some plumber used pipe dope on rather than tfe tape. Any gunsmith without one is not too smart. Ever tried enlarging a ball hitch hole 1/16" on a bumper with a drill. Better grab your Dremel. Not everyone has an industrial die grinder and burr. After all it's only a hobbyist tool you know.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

It is the best tool I have come across for salvaging pex fittings that need the copper rings cut off. Also have to disagree with Ron. I manage to find many non-hoobiest applications.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have used mine to split and remove two rusted splined hubs from a neighbor's lawn tractor that a gear puller wouldn't get off or split a brass valve to remove from a plastic fitting that some plumber used pipe dope on rather than tfe tape. Any gunsmith without one is not too smart. Ever tried enlarging a ball hitch hole 1/16" on a bumper with a drill. Better grab your Dremel. Not everyone has an industrial die grinder and burr. After all it's only a hobbyist tool you know.


How many days did this take?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> How many days did this take?


I set my stop watch, 12 minutes when you know how.

next question


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I set my stop watch, 12 minutes when you know how.
> 
> next question


was it an even 12 minutes or did you round it off? :wink2:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

works decent for engraving your name on your tools with a carbide ball nose tip


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

If you're looking for cheap bits, hit up dental supply places like this one here (not affiliated, just first google hit). A dremel is just a consumer grade dental drill and you can get things like cutoff wheels for $14 for a box of 100. MUCH cheaper than retail


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

zolakk said:


> If you're looking for cheap bits, hit up dental supply places like this one here (not affiliated, just first google hit). A dremel is just a consumer grade dental drill and you can get things like cutoff wheels for $14 for a box of 100. MUCH cheaper than retail


So another use.....DIY dental care. :vs_karate:

Any idea where I can get some half way decent numbing agents besides the liquor store? :wink2:


----------



## SeabeeCoder (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a little carried away with the impact wrench on the 2nd set of my John Deere's mower blades. Paid for it installing the 3rd set. Over-torquing plus the crud on the bolt heads and I rounded one right off. Brand new vice grips and any number of other fancy tricks didn't help. I even tried cutting off the bold-head flange to get a better grip.

Dremel to the rescue. It took a few minutes with a cut-off wheel (ok, 3 or 4 of them). Eye protection - yeah, but I caught one shard in the jewels. :surprise: no damage, but it sure got my attention! Anyhow, cutting through the mower blade on either side of the rounded bolt and I was able to break the blade off then get enough purchase on the round head to back it out.

It was a bigger job than I would have signed up the Dremel for - but it really came through for me. I won't underestimate my Dremel again.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dremel is a decent idea but as stated earlier it is mainly a hobby device rather than a serious tool. Yes, I have cut off rusty toilet tank bolts and such but it is very tedious with a dremel. IOW, you will generally find yourself wishing you had "more power". But for small detailed hobby stuff, especially with wood, they are great.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good for grinding down dog nails.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> Dremel is a decent idea but as stated earlier it is mainly a hobby device rather than a serious tool. Yes, I have cut off rusty toilet tank bolts and such but it is very tedious with a dremel. IOW, you will generally find yourself wishing you had "more power". But for small detailed hobby stuff, especially with wood, they are great.


Ayuh,.... Agreed,.... I've got 1 of 'bout every tool known to mankind,...

Includin' an extensive dremel kit, inherited from Dad,...

I always reach for more powerful tools or torches,....
Air or electric die-grinder, whatever, I've got a couple,...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Speaking of mower blades, when these splined adapters are rusted to the shaft and a 2 leg puller won't get the job done, bring out the hobby tool and make 2 cuts with the reinforced cut off wheel and peal it off in two halves. Takes about 5 minutes per cut.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have one.

It is the least used power tool I have. I think of it more like a hobbying tool though.

But there are situations it comes in real handy - removing old work in tight spaces where control is really important.

Last two usages:

Had a 1-1/4" copper drain pipe stubout that I need to cut that's embedded inside the concrete block wall. The cutting needs to be done 1/2" recessed into the wall. The dremel with a cutting disc used as an internal pipe cutter worked real well.

Splitting rusted nuts vertically - like toilet tank bolts when it cannot be secured on the back side so it spins and a sawzall cannot be used with the control you need near ceramics.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have had mine about 10 years, don't think i've used it 10 times. I think you would be better off with a oscillating tool and the Rockford is pretty cheap.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 3 and always keep one plugged in ready to go on my workbench. If it's handy it gets used pretty often. Great at the bench for cutting off a nail, trimming a little something off here or there, shortening a small bolt/screw , cutting off a nut with out ruining the threads on the bolt, cutting small chain, shaping a small chunk of whatever, drill 1/8 pilot holes and lot of other stuff. Now that you have me thinking about it's probably the most versatile tool I own. I have used it to cut the nuts off old traps on copper and galvanized under sinks leaving threads usable on the pipe, remove toilet bolts and trim new ones. Sanded tiny rust spots on GM door jams (to many times), cut a zillion nails off the inside of a carpeted cabinet on a new RV, smoothed the solder joints on a N gauge RR track, enlarged the hole on a SS laundry sink for a non-standard faucet, trimmed up tile on a kitchen back splash so the outlets fit, cut slots in heads of stripped screw heads, cut out a toilet flange buried in concrete from the inside of the pipe and lots of things I can remember.

Yes, it's a tool I could live without but life is just a little easier with it.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've found a 1/4" die grinder to be more useful. (A "dremel" is a 1/8" die grinder, so this just a larger version.) These tend to usually be pneumatic, so this comment is really only helpful if you have air. They are cheap though. Usually when I use Dremel its because I don't have air present.

To be honest I don't use either one that often, and when I do its either for work or "hobby" use rather home repair stuff.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

LanterDan said:


> I've found a 1/4" die grinder to be more useful. (A "dremel" is a 1/8" die grinder, so this just a larger version.) These tend to usually be pneumatic, so this comment is really only helpful if you have air. They are cheap though. Usually when I use Dremel its because I don't have air present.
> 
> To be honest I don't use either one that often, and when I do its either for work or "hobby" use rather home repair stuff.



When I need a 1/4 electric tool I use the Roto-Zip tool with a VS controller.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

A lot of people think cutting metal is some kind of magic. That is where the Dremel really shines. 

Hose is completely corroded onto the hose bib. You don't want to mess up the threads. Dremel it. 

You lost the combination for a padlock. Dremel it. 

Faucet is corroded onto delicate porcelain. Dremel it. 

You bought 10 bolts and thought they were the same, but 1 of them was in the wrong bin and it is too long and you don't feel like going back to Home Depot. Dremel it. 

A screw is completely stripped or you don't even have the right tool to turn it. Cut a notch across the head with a cut-off disc and turn it with a regular flat head screwdriver. 

Mower blade is dull. I sharpen it with a bench grinder to speed up the process. But mulching blades have a funny shape and some nicks are too deep to grind out. The Dremel can take care of those areas. 

The battery powered Dremels are weak. I now have a corded Dremel 4000. Huge improvement. Definitely go for the cord. 

The brushes and sanding drums get obliterated in 2 seconds. I recently painted the rims on my truck. I thought the Dremel would be the perfect thing to get into all those tight spots and blast out all the corrosion. Fail. 

I thought maybe I could use the Dremel to polish scratches out of my safety glasses and headlights. Fail. It just eats into the plastic. 

I engraved a few things. It works, but you have to be looking for the engraving to even see it, so it doesn't accomplish much. 

9901 tungsten carbide cutter is very handy for doing precision work on hard metal. It's a little expensive and you don't use it every day, but sometimes there is no substitute. 

REINFORCED cut-off discs are awesome. Keep a pile of them handy. 

I rarely use the Dremel on wood, but sometimes, the hole you need is not round or you don't have the right size drill bit. Ever find yourself trying to push a drill bit sideways? It doesn't really work. The 1/4" straight routing bit (without the cheesy router base) is good for those situations because it can cut in any direction and it makes a hole with a flat bottom.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I often use it with a 1/8 ball nose tip for engraving my name in tools


----------



## Lutron (Jan 3, 2016)

GrayHair said:


> Adding to SeniorSitizen's comment, anyone using a cut-off disc should wear a full-face shield. It's been over 30 years ago and I still have a scar on my nose where a cut-off disc shattered.


Seriously, for your own safety and even the safety of others please wear proper safety equipment. Especially a full face shield, as similar to Gray hair, I've also had several cut off discs shatter. Once in my face and twice with my hands. 

Don't listen to the "tough guys" that insist safety protection isn't needed and is a complete waste. Doesn't matter if these are small disks or large discs, flying objects can have devastating results. You might get lucky for decades even, but this is the one time you didn't that might cost you dearly.


----------

